# Hello from NW Washington



## aimeeday1972 (May 26, 2009)

Hi everybody,
I'm a new horse owner - well, pony, I should say - I haven't had horses since I was a little bitty thing in pigtails. I took in a rescue shetland mare and she turned out to be pregnant. Eleven days ago she gave birth to a beautiful big chestnut filly we named Poppy. Mama is pretty wild but we have high hopes for the baby. I look forward to meeting you all and talking.
Thanks!
Aimee:lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! Congrats on the new addition! How exciting . I'd love to see a picture!

Have fun posting


----------

